# Lemon Pepper Chicken



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

My mom makes the best lemon pepper chicken. Ive made it once or twice but heres the recipe. 

Basicly melt butter in a frying pan and put skinless boneless shicken in then put lemon pepper on it and cook it till its done. Not much too it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey! Thats *MY* recipe!


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I like it for its simplicity. 
add chicken 
add butter
add lemon pepper 
cook then eat.
you cant get much simpler.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

lexsurivor said:


> I like it for its simplicity.
> add chicken
> add butter
> add lemon pepper
> ...


Oh, you can! But you risk salmonella! :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We like lemon pepper chicken.Great flavor.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

My husband squeezes a lemon onto the chicken (bone-in hindquarters are good too) then grates the peel of the lemon on top. (He's a great cook.)

Oh - and lemon pepper grinders are the best. I love lemon pepper!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

The more I learn, the more I find _simple is best._


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I do the same thing except that I use water to steam/poach, it, if that's the right term. The lemon pepper browns and the chicken ends up looking as good as it tastes. I'm not much of a cook but this is something I can make that always turns out great. Never dry. Add a bit of rice and some veggies and I've got dinner in under half an hour. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was wondering about just using butter to cook the chicken.Does it turn it too brown before its fully cooked?
If not this sounds like something I want to try.
Mooses recipe sounds good too.More lemon flavor with the zest.
Wonder if we could use ground red peppers in place of black?Black gives me heartburn.


----------

